# יום הולדת שמח! מי ייתן הפרק הבא בחיים שלך להיות מלא באהבה, שמחה ואושר



## vonBobofrut

Hi, is this correct?

יום הולדת שמח! מי ייתן הפרק הבא בחיים שלך להיות מלא באהבה, שמחה ואושר.

Thanks!
Jerry


----------



## bazq

Almost, here is the corrected form:

יום הולדת שמח! מיי ייתן והפרק הבא בחייך יהיה מלא באהבה, שמחה ואושר

*בחייך = בחיים שלך, only in birthday wishes בחייך sounds better.


----------



## amikama

bazq said:


> יום הולדת שמח! מיי ייתן והפרק הבא בחייך יהיה מלא באהבה, שמחה ואושר


, except that it should be מ*י* *י*תן (one yud in each word).


----------



## vonBobofrut

bazq, amikama - thanks guys, much appreciated!


----------



## utopia

amikama said:


> , except that it should be מ*י* *י*תן (one yud in each word).


ייתן with two Yod.

When the Yod stands for an I sound, and it's before a vowel, it's doubled.


----------



## hadronic

What is this construction _*נתן והוא *_*יעשה* in  מי ייתן והפרק הבא יהיה?


----------



## amikama

מי ייתן ו...‏ is a set expression used for expressing hope, wish etc. More or less like "let's hope that...", "hopefully". Or impersonal "I wish...".


----------



## hadronic

Thank you for this, I didn't know!


----------

